# Air Pots



## bud.uncle (Jan 10, 2009)

So 

I'm reading Umbras grow journal,  *elite genetics test grow:aok:


*and I read


			
				umbra said:
			
		

> they were transplanted into *1 gal air pots*.


*Air Pots..........................*:confused2:

following a quick "googleing" I'm watching some vids the manufactures have on there website........................

 hxxp://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm       :cool2:


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2009)

they work pretty good so far.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

Pretty nifty


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice!
Pricey they seem??
Anyway, how do you Replant one of these??? Won't you damage all the roots sticking out???


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2009)

for the smaller pot a single plastic screw connector is used. For the larger pots there are 2 screws. You simple unscrew them and the pot comes undone. When they are shipped they are unassembled, and flat. Let me go take a picture and I'll show you. BRB


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 10, 2009)

Just a few pics for ya............


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 10, 2009)

These are what I used to use...............................
Great for veg plot plants and herbs............... 
and
fantastic for cuttings...................:aok:


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2009)

bud.uncle, 

thanks those pics are better than the ones I took.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

I want some of those.  where did you get them?


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

superoots.com


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 19, 2009)

hxxp://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=super+roots+air+pots


----------



## Tater (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome link, I'm going to book mark that and use it everytime I see someone ask a stupid question that could easily be answered by google.  My plan is to shame people into thinking for themselves.  Providing people with the tools sure doesn't seem to help.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 12, 2009)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> hxxp://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=super+roots+air+pots


  thats too funny  lol


----------

